# Wild African Cat in MI



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Either a Serval or a Savanna. Funny how many grown men are scared of a wittle kitty! :lol:

One of my cats was given to me last year and I never put much thought into her background until I saw that Savanna video. She too loves to play fetch and her markings look exactly like the cat in the video, except she's more of a brown color. Very friendly cat and she doesn't spook easily like my other cat.


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

I knew a guy years back who had a cat from Central America as a pet. It got to be to much to handle so he let it go in an IL forest preserve.


----------



## Enigma (Jan 30, 2006)

I have a friend who had one of these cats as a pet here in michigan in the saginaw area.Seem to be a nice cat and it was bigger than a average house cat.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

To me looking at the face it looks like a true Serval. I've seen them in Africa. It may not kill you, but you definetly would not want to F with them.


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

In the newspaper today they caught a serval cat in Michigan somewhere... going to go to some zoo possibly.

Link looks like Livingston county
http://www.freep.com/article/201107...County-?odyssey=mod|newswell|text|FRONTPAGE|s


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

I see a cat that size and all I can think of is "leftover stirfry"!


----------



## c2outdoors (Jul 23, 2011)

A buddy just told another friend of his saw a jag crossing the road in White Lake.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mick105 (Sep 17, 2008)

C2- Two years ago a friend of mine said he saw one out that way. I think it was just West of White Lake, so maybe!!!


----------



## anon12162011 (Jun 9, 2009)

No need to be a secret, these are old news...there have been numerous articles from the Indiana border to Northern Michigan showing them. There was an article in Michigan Outdoor News showing a photo of 2 that had been shot by LEO's near Cedar Springs as well.


----------



## Hammer62 (Oct 20, 2010)

from the other day

http://www.freep.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=2011110726036


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

There was an Ocelot (sp?) running around a South Bend Indiana neighborhood a while back. Some thought it was a Cougar! If that were to happen a few mile north here in Michigan, there would be 12 threads claiming we have an Ocelot population and the DNR is just covering it up!:lol:


----------



## TrekJeff (Sep 7, 2007)

thetreestandguy said:


> I don't quite understand why the secrecy but I had to promise not to share relevant info about the "who's and where's"


I don't understand why anyone would want to turn a blind eye on issues that may turn out to be an invasive species introduction. Regardless of where this information came from, protecting the information is co-signing the problems of invasive species. So, if this in fact an exotic in the wild and you turn a blind eye to it, then where are your priorities? We all have a responsibility to preserve our resources for the generations to follow.


----------

